
Jim Cramer says Snap shouldn't be a public company due to its low earnings - mbgaxyz
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/08/cramer-says-snap-shouldnt-even-be-a-public-company.html
======
foldr
Good time to browse through all the comments explaining how specs are a
brillant idea and we _just don 't get it_.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569182)

~~~
1123581321
The idea is that someone who thought the glasses would be successful deserves
to be mocked? I don’t agree.

~~~
foldr
Anyone who posts predictions about the future on a public forum runs the risk
of people from the future reading them! Checking back from time to time is a
good way to remind ourselves exactly how seriously this sort of material on HN
ought to be taken, in spite of the confident air of many of the predictions.

------
velodrome
No, it will get delisted from the exchange at $1.

[https://finance.zacks.com/nasdaq-delisting-
rules-7450.html](https://finance.zacks.com/nasdaq-delisting-rules-7450.html)

I think Blue Apron (APRN) listed too early. It's currently at $3 (from $10 at
IPO).

By the way, why would you take financial advice from someone who spends 5
seconds thinking about your investment idea.

"Bear Sterns is fine!" @ $60 -> $4 (3 days later)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6u1kG7yuy4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6u1kG7yuy4)

~~~
rasz
There is whole movie based on Jim Cramer Bear Sterns episode, Money Monster
(2016).

------
hkmurakami
This quote is from Jim Cramer.

Carry on now...

~~~
nrb
I think the argument being made is one worth evaluating:

"In fact, if they'd waited three more quarters to do the IPO — meaning right
here — the stock likely wouldn't be anywhere near this high. With these
numbers, you know what, it might not even have been able to come public at
all."

Did they know this is where it was heading and rushed to IPO, leaving the
public holding the bag? However, It's not as if they necessarily
misrepresented their situation, they were pretty clear they have no profits
and no clear path to them.

~~~
craftyguy
> It's not as if they necessarily misrepresented their situation, they were
> pretty clear they have no profits and no clear path to them.

Exactly. This whole thing reads like some folks make a poor choice because
they assumed this was The Next Big Thing(TM), and now they are upset that they
got burned.

------
QuadmasterXLII
It's a shame, because it's far and away my favorite social app

------
carc
If it is so obvious that snap "shouldn't be a public company", then the price
would be far lower than the ~$12 it's at now..

~~~
carc
Why the downvote? The world is rife with people making claims like this but
not putting their money where their mouth is...

